# this is like our dollar tree



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

this lady is showing three of her local dollar trees.
filled with yarn ,knitting needles and crochet hooks and more.
dollar tree has really amped up their craft sections.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot more yarn that the dollar stores around me!!


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

I saw one (1) skein of yarn - craft, knitting? in our Dollar Tree. Don't know if that was the last of a large supply, or the only one, but while I was there I noticed that they now have a large craft section and it would be a great way to try a new craft before investing too much money.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

There are two Dollar Tree stores near me that I frequent; but have only seen a small box or two of yarn a few times. Just last week I found out there is a third Dollar Tree that I didn't know about. I plan on checking it out next week. Maybe they'll have more yarn. I have bought two of the crochet hooks with the color handles and they work fine. I buy a lot of my bead containers there and the type vary by store. Sometimes I find the round ones with several compartments that I like. They do have one aisle for crafts of all kinds but rarely yarn. It's a great place to save money.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Not all of them have yarn but the one I frequent for OJ, chocolate milk and other food items has a lot of yarn now.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i see on this video that one label of the crochet/knitting supplies is a hobby lobby brand. so thats cool.
two crochet hooks for one dollar in pretty colors is pretty cool. i like plastic crochet hooks but they break
on me. 
i usually dont buy alot in the dollar store except like personal care items,househouse cleaning supplies and
some foods. 
where can u get a nice yarn for 1$ a skein?? it is an exceptional buy! so i think i just talked myself into
going and buying quite a bit...
hope u find some yarn at your dollar tree too.
i am gonna be buying alot of bottles of paints.so my grand girls and i can paint rocks all summer.
it is a great place to save monies.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

What a great store, I wish we had one where I live.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

There are 3 near me and they all of yarn at one point or another. It is really hit or miss. When they get it in, they have several boxes full that are put out and the selection is fairly nice, but they don’t get yarn with every truck, so it is hard to know when they will have it or not.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm glad I grabbed a bunch of the Flower Yarn when I saw it, too bad it's not coming back. Now I have to find a pattern that deserves it, hopefully before the twins' birthday.


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

The dollar tree's near me have increased their yarn supplies, but not like hers. Needles and hooks have not yet arrived. Can't wait to see if we get those too.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

On a couple of occasions I have seen yarn that I bought for $1 at Dollar Tree listed here on KP in Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds for a whole lot more. :sm16:
Caveat emptor!


----------



## sjsann (Apr 2, 2013)

The stores in my area are ramping up their craft department also. My BIL doesn't call me anymore because all of the stores in my area are carrying it. I am using the Just Yarn now and it is knitting up soft.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Does she say where.those 3 Dollar Tree stores are? Even the state? No?

Wonder if the added the Crafts Section due to the Pandemic & lots of stay-at-homes?


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Does she say where.those 3 Dollar Tree stores are? Even the state? No?
> 
> Wonder if the added the Crafts Section due to the Pandemic & lots of stay-at-homes?


The lady that post about 3 dollar stores has her location printed at the top line of her post. A little cranky are we today?


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

Naughty Knitter said:


> The lady that post about 3 dollar stores has her location printed at the top line of her post. A little cranky are we today?


the OP is not the one who made the video and the lady who made the video does not say where she is. So we do not know where these particular stores are.

Dollar trees are adding more yarn, but these stores have more than I've seen in any of the stores in my area. Hope this continues and increases here in Big D.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

in my neck of the woods we have about 20 stores or more....same store different names...there about 10-15 town/cities in my area and each one has at least 2-3 stores....Covid visited us in Dec and am not completely over it....am 76....DH passed in Jan....last time i knew ours didn't have any yarns....BUT that could have changed....haven't been out like i was before....have one in my own back yard and haven't been in there since last Oct....kids do my shopping since i am not completely sure of driving yet....balance is off....pinhole size openings in memory and appetite is not what it was before....kids have no idea what yarns i use so they don't dare to touch....hope by late spring,early summer am more inclined and able to get out on my own.....


----------



## debbaldridg337 (Jan 25, 2013)

the lady in the video said she was in Virginia near Shenandoah mountains.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

i have three dollar trees near me and last i looked they have no yarn. i am hoping they change. way back they did have some but not since. keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## talulakat (Jan 22, 2016)

debbaldridg337 said:


> the lady in the video said she was in Virginia near Shenandoah mountains.


Thanks, missed that. Hopefully all the goodies, i.e. needles, hooks, more yarn are moving westward.
The yarn is nice. I'm making an angel for my hairdresser.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dollar Tree in Minneapolis has zip yarns.


----------



## Morgan Girl (Jun 8, 2014)

Now I am going to have to go check out the Dollar Tree in the town I work in! I haven't been there in months, so don't know what they might have now.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

before you get to excited check out the yardage and weight of the skeins being offered
do the math. If 2 oz cost $1.00 that's fifty cents an ounce
you can do better than that at Joann's with a coupon.
Is it convienent yes do they carry name brands yes just be aware of what your really paying


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

ggmomliz said:


> I'm glad I grabbed a bunch of the Flower Yarn when I saw it, too bad it's not coming back. Now I have to find a pattern that deserves it, hopefully before the twins' birthday.


ggmomliz good luck and happy birthday to the twins!!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a Dollar Tree store a couple blocks from me....it's not that big & really didn't shop there much till I started watching a gal on Utube about all her great buys...of course all stores aren't equal but mine just started to carry yarn but I don't use acrylic sp passed it by....I did look at it tho & the skeins are small & some are softer than others...yes, you would have to do the math to see if it's really a bargain.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

debbaldridg337 said:


> the lady in the video said she was in Virginia near Shenandoah mountains.


we live in Oregon and our dollar tree is just like the 4 stores she traveled to showing
us the new dollar tree crafting sections. they are just like she showed here.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

klrober said:


> I have a Dollar Tree store a couple blocks from me....it's not that big & really didn't shop there much till I started watching a gal on Utube about all her great buys...of course all stores aren't equal but mine just started to carry yarn but I don't use acrylic sp passed it by....I did look at it tho & the skeins are small & some are softer than others...yes, you would have to do the math to see if it's really a bargain.


dear klrober what about the cotton the dollar tree has?? lovely colors of all kinds of cottons!!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> On a couple of occasions I have seen yarn that I bought for $1 at Dollar Tree listed here on KP in Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds for a whole lot more. :sm16:
> Caveat emptor!


on another post i posted about premier yarn. everyone seemed to say it was great.the sock yarn is usually 4-5$ a skein. i got it.liked it.
the other thing is some of its hobby lobby stuff.
so how bad can it be??
but of course as with everything Caveat emptor!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

nitnana said:


> Does she say where.those 3 Dollar Tree stores are? Even the state? No?
> 
> Wonder if the added the Crafts Section due to the Pandemic & lots of stay-at-homes?


i think i heard she was in Virginia but we live in Oregon and our dollar tree is the same in our town..just like hers.
they are having alot more craft supplies. they have a big banner outside advertising the new craft area.
they have huge bottles of paint and all kinds of stuff. just alot.its very lovely.
i dont know what to say to those whose dollar trees arent full of new crafts.maybe they are getting to
stocking up your store near u with crafts and its just a game of wait and see.
good luck.
maybe it is the pandemic but it sure is nice. have a good day!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

albie said:


> in my neck of the woods we have about 20 stores or more....same store different names...there about 10-15 town/cities in my area and each one has at least 2-3 stores....Covid visited us in Dec and am not completely over it....am 76....DH passed in Jan....last time i knew ours didn't have any yarns....BUT that could have changed....haven't been out like i was before....have one in my own back yard and haven't been in there since last Oct....kids do my shopping since i am not completely sure of driving yet....balance is off....pinhole size openings in memory and appetite is not what it was before....kids have no idea what yarns i use so they don't dare to touch....hope by late spring,early summer am more inclined and able to get out on my own.....


oh albie. so sorry to hear. so sorry for your loss of your DH. 
i pray for u to get better. hugs and prayers!!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

glendajean said:


> I saw one (1) skein of yarn - craft, knitting? in our Dollar Tree. Don't know if that was the last of a large supply, or the only one, but while I was there I noticed that they now have a large craft section and it would be a great way to try a new craft before investing too much money.


good point. i want paints for summer for me and the grandgirls to paint rocks.
also some other crafts for them but i dont want to spend a mess of monies.
good point! thank u.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

raedean said:


> on another post i posted about premier yarn. everyone seemed to say it was great.the sock yarn is usually 4-5$ a skein. i got it.liked it.
> the other thing is some of its hobby lobby stuff.
> so how bad can it be??
> but of course as with everything Caveat emptor!


I have no issue with the Dollar Tree yarn or pricing. The Caveat Emptor was to those who buy yarn here on KP. I always check retail prices before offering or buying anything for sale on KP.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

maybe is u ask and tell the manager at the dollar tree u have been hearing about their 
new craft sections in alot of dollar trees and when are they gonna ramp up their
dollar tree with yarns and crochet hooks and knitting needles. maybe they will supply them.
thank u everyone.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Craft section in all the Dollar Tree stores that I’ve been to in Spokane WA are all better than they used to be but I have yet to see much of a yarn selection. Late this past week, I saw one small box (less than a dozen skeins) in one store, it was on the bottom shelf, partially hidden by a free standing display. It had 3-4 muted “fall” colors. The yarn didn’t have much of a twist (think Caron Simply Soft, but without the vibrant colors). I hope we get a selection like she has near her. I’d love to be able to get small amounts to change up the charity hats I knit.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

katm13 said:


> before you get to excited check out the yardage and weight of the skeins being offered
> do the math. If 2 oz cost $1.00 that's fifty cents an ounce
> you can do better than that at Joann's with a coupon.
> Is it convienent yes do they carry name brands yes just be aware of what your really paying


its one dollar for a normal skein of yarn katm13. 4 oz.
it was at michaels for 4.99$ a skein. now its on sale at michaels for 1.99$ a skein
but at the dollar store this same yarn is one buck.
cant beat it.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

just letting everyone know. u might check out your local
dollar tree for their new crafting area.
just a nice way to not spend 5$ for a skein of yarn but only one dollar.
also more nice crafts there too.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Granny41 said:


> I have no issue with the Dollar Tree yarn or pricing. The Caveat Emptor was to those who buy yarn here on KP. I always check retail prices before offering or buying anything for sale on KP.


thank u Granny41...for sure.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes she does say where she is - Virginia. She mentioned it as she was driving the beautiful back country roads. I wonder what she uses the chenille yarn for. There's not much yardage in those skeins. Our two local Dollar Trees in CT - near Manchester (and Manchester's as well) have loads of craft supplies. I'm loving it! Like I needed any more! LOL!


----------



## Georget (Jul 14, 2011)

The dollar trees shown seem to be in the more rural areas where there is little retail around. I think they are loading up those stores with yarn/crafts because there aren't any available in anywhere else. That to the detriment of the rest of their stores. I live close to 3 DT stores but there is no where near the amount of yarn shown in her three.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I found chenille yarn only in white and bought it up for a friend who crochets snowmen! They had nice acrylic and a little cotton. It was on an end cap near the craft section. If more people buy it then maybe they will stock more. The acrylic had a nice feel for $1.00. Haven’t seen knitting needles or crochet hooks though. I did see that at Michael’s they were carrying These cheap metal needles for $2.99 that I had purchased for new knitters at a Dollar store for a dollar. I couldn’t believe it. I didn’t say anything.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Florida Faye said:


> I found chenille yarn only in white and bought it up for a friend who crochets snowmen! They had nice acrylic and a little cotton. It was on an end cap near the craft section. If more people buy it then maybe they will stock more. The acrylic had a nice feel for $1.00. Havenât seen knitting needles or crochet hooks though. I did see that at Michaelâs they were carrying These cheap metal needles for $2.99 that I had purchased for new knitters at a Dollar store for a dollar. I couldnât believe it. I didnât say anything.


yes me too Florida Faye.
but there is 3 or 4 more kinds of yarn at our dollar tree.
its not 4 oz like i first thought i saw.
its 3.5 ounces for 1$ and then two crochet hooks for one buck.
then there is metal crochet hooks and plastic knitting needles and metal ones of those too.
tons of big bottles of paint and tubes of paint and they are from hobby lobby for one buck each.
yes i agree. i am just trying to spread some happy information.
there is some good new things in the dollar trees expanded crafting section.


----------



## crochetknit Deb (Sep 18, 2012)

Virginia. Near 
Shenandoah
State Park.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

crochetknit Deb said:


> Virginia. Near
> Shenandoah
> State Park.


yes but its all over the united states.
we have the same here in Oregon.
some have alot of yarn.some little.
i think most of the dollar trees are working on expanding their
craft sections.some may be slower than others.
we are in a little town and ours has finally stocked up a good craft section.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Dottie Kon said:


> Yes she does say where she is - Virginia. She mentioned it as she was driving the beautiful back country roads. I wonder what she uses the chenille yarn for. There's not much yardage in those skeins. Our two local Dollar Trees in CT - near Manchester (and Manchester's as well) have loads of craft supplies. I'm loving it! Like I needed any more! LOL!


Dottie Kon. no there is not alot in those chenille skeins. i myself have never used chenille but i would love to try it.
oh i am so glad someone is experiencing the new craft areas in the dollar tree like u and me.
its so nice. ha ha ha...right.
i have massive huge bags of wool i was telling myself i shall spin.
first i was trying to get my bins of scrap yarn down to nothing.
then spin...thats why i havent gone all out to buy a mess of yarn from the dollar tree.
thank u. glad u are experiencing this too. hugs and have a lovely week ahead.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

raedean said:


> its one dollar for a normal skein of yarn katm13.
> its 3.5 oz of yarn for one buck. pretty good.


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

jael23 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing.


your welcomed. thank u Jae123 ...i wish u a lovely week ahead.


----------



## mathrox (Jun 17, 2019)

I only recently found yarn in my NJ Dollar Tree stores. I think it has to do with the fact that, up to now, we had AC Moore, Walmart and Michaels stores all over ... and plenty of LYS. 
Sadly, AC Moore is gone, Michaels doesn’t seem to have the same selection they used to, Walmart seems to be carrying more of their own brand, but we still have the Lion Brand Factory Outlet about an hour north of me.
Unfortunately, the number of LYS has diminished greatly ... I have two ... one 30 minutes and the other 55 minutes away.

The Dollar Trees seem to fill tha gap for many people.

Someone posted on here that they carried a Hobby Lobby brand ... I never shop at Hobby Lobby so I don’t know what that would be but Dollar Tree seems to have mainly Premier Yarn ... Just Yarn, Just Chenille, Just Cotton (which is a blend of 85% cotton and 15% acrylic - which is the same blend as the Premier Home that Michaels carries. However, I do think that the Dollar Tree yarn is a bit thinner and not as tightly wound and the amounts in each skein of all of the yarns is less than the Premier yarns sold in Michaels.
That said, the difference in the cotton seems to me to be about the same as the difference between Lily’s Sugar and Cream and Lily’s Peaches ‘n Creme (that is only sold in Walmart). I discovered that they are not exactly the same when I was mixing them in a blanket.
They are what they are. But at that price point, if you can live with the differences and only need small amounts to trim something or make cotton washcloths .... go for it.
I bought some of the Premier Just Yarn acrylic and it is very soft and nice to work with.


----------



## sunshine1225 (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow, that's as much yarn as my local Wally World carries now! I don't even ( almost never ) look at our local Wally World.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

The A. C. Moore stores have gone out of business. Maybe they picked up the stock from them.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

You can order from Dollar Tree online. They have yarn. The selection varies wildly from week to week so if you don't see anything you like come back. It is a little tricky to find online because their search engine is not the best but keep looking they put it in different sections and a search for yarn doesn't pull up all of it. They only sell in groups of 6 or 12 or 24 so read carefully. These skeins are a bit smaller than in Joanne's but they are the same yarns from known companies. Read the yardage and how many of it you need to buy. They will ship to their store for free. That is what I have done. Not real fast but it does get there. I have been happy with the yarns I have bought from them.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

tobo11 said:


> The A. C. Moore stores have gone out of business. Maybe they picked up the stock from them.


sure did love A.C. Moore stores.
so sad.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

https://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20210201005031/en/Expanded-Crafter%E2%80%99s-Square%C2%AE-Offering-Now-Available-in-All-U.S.-Dollar-Tree-Stores


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes they have begun stocking more craft items. I only took photos of the yarns.


----------



## eerichar (Dec 1, 2011)

Tried to attach photos but something went wrong. Will try again


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

flpat said:


> You can order from Dollar Tree online. They have yarn. The selection varies wildly from week to week so if you don't see anything you like come back. It is a little tricky to find online because their search engine is not the best but keep looking they put it in different sections and a search for yarn doesn't pull up all of it. They only sell in groups of 6 or 12 or 24 so read carefully. These skeins are a bit smaller than in Joanne's but they are the same yarns from known companies. Read the yardage and how many of it you need to buy. They will ship to their store for free. That is what I have done. Not real fast but it does get there. I have been happy with the yarns I have bought from them.


thank u flpat for this information. this is pretty cool info.me too. i liked the yarns i bought.
the sock yarn threw me cause it was thinner than normal sock yarn but i doubled the strands and
it made a lovely sock.
even the one strand of sock yarn was so nice and cushy.
now to try this 4 ply yarn i purchased today. i also got some cotton yarn.
eager to try that too. never tried the chenille though. thank u.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you. I'll take a look.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

eneira12 said:


> Thank you. I'll take a look.


your welcomed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I love Dollar Tree, it’s such a great place to get craft things for my GD. It is almost next door to Michaels & they charge 3 times as much for almost the same craft things, little Christmas ornaments to paint & things like that.
I’ve bought some chenille yarn there to make teddy bears & they have them cotton people use for dishcloths & sometimes acrylic.
I noticed that Michaels has really downsized their yarn department, about 1/3 of what it used to be.
I have a good stash, I bought an older lady’s ridiculous stash ( her son was going to take it to the dump????) so I’m not sure I will live long enough to knit it all up????so I only buy yarn when I need something sprecific for a request.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love Dollar Tree, it's such a great place to get craft things for my GD. It is almost next door to Michaels & they charge 3 times as much for almost the same craft things, little Christmas ornaments to paint & things like that.
> I've bought some chenille yarn there to make teddy bears & they have them cotton people use for dishcloths & sometimes acrylic.
> I noticed that Michaels has really downsized their yarn department, about 1/3 of what it used to be.
> I have a good stash, I bought an older lady's ridiculous stash ( her son was going to take it to the dump????) so I'm not sure I will live long enough to knit it all up????so I only buy yarn when I need something sprecific for a request.


Bonnie7591 i agree.
yes and Michaels really has downsized their yarn.i cant find sock yarn there anymore.
ha too funny on all the yarn u got. how wonderful. thats me too. i am trying to crochet/knit the bins
of yarn down ...its pretty overwhelming.
i know i am trying to not buy yarn but spin the wool i have...
i love the dollar tree. thank u. have a lovely week.


----------

